# Etch-Marc turntable



## wkw (Jan 23, 2003)

Does anyone have any experience to comment on the remote control turntable available for the Maxx units?

thanks in advance
Ken


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Talked to etch marc and sounds like the work well. sounds like they work with transmitter.They are coming out with a turn table made just for the new "thunderbird launchers. Maybe july.


----------

